# SUNDAY APRIL 9 ** HOUSE CALL**



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

Lenny from STREET RIDERZ C.C. vs William from PHANTASY C.C.

ALL FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS!! WHO HAS THE HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP/DANCER??

THE PLACE: Safeway parking lot ON ELKHORN BLVD & DIABLO


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I'll be there. What time?


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

:0 supermarket call lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 8 2006, 01:39 PM~5199844
> *I'll be there.  What time?
> *


 AT 6:00 RAIN OR SHINE :thumbsup:


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 7 2006, 07:12 PM~5199492
> *Lenny from STREET RIDERZ C.C. vs  William from PHANTASY C.C.
> 
> ALL FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS!!  WHO HAS THE HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP/DANCER??
> ...


I gotta see this!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 7 2006, 05:12 PM~5199492
> *Lenny from STREET RIDERZ C.C. vs  William from PHANTASY C.C.
> 
> ALL FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS!!  WHO HAS THE HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP/DANCER??
> ...


 :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

you guy's should have truucha film it.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

TTT


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i'm bettin on lenny........everything i have on it


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Im hungry now :biggrin:


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

TTT sounds like fun..


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 8 2006, 11:54 AM~5202293
> *Im hungry now  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Damn,Me 2. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

i think iam going to have to go see this :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 7 2006, 05:12 PM~5199492
> *Lenny from STREET RIDERZ C.C. vs  William from PHANTASY C.C.
> 
> ALL FOR BRAGGING RIGHTS!!   WHO HAS THE HOTTEST DOUBLE PUMP/DANCER??
> ...


**YAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!**, tell them both to save it for the Socios show, *~BROWN SOCIETY~* from the big *YC* will be there.  I wanna see fools out in the pit for this one, no more solo dancing like last year.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 09:26 AM~5202182
> *i'm bettin on lenny........everything i have on it
> *


You gonna put it all on Lenny for the Socios show too? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

im there :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 8 2006, 07:57 PM~5204477
> *You gonna put it all on Lenny for the Socios show too?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


dance those motherfuckers till they break :buttkick:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dough916_@Apr 9 2006, 09:52 AM~5203430
> *TTT sounds like fun..
> *


wat up dough boy

:wave:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 02:44 PM~5204753
> *dance those motherfuckers till they break :buttkick:
> *


till the wheels fall off
:machinegun:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65+Apr 8 2006, 07:44 PM~5204753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 8 2006, 08:59 PM~5204895
> *till the wheels fall off
> :machinegun:
> *


That's the old saying. :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 09:26 AM~5202182
> *i'm bettin on lenny........everything i have on it
> *


I'LL HOP FOR FOOD


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Is it still on for 6? I dont want to show up to an empty lot.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 10 2006, 01:47 AM~5206582
> *Is it still on for 6?  I dont want to show up to an empty lot.
> *


ITS STILL ON


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is there going to be enough room out there


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Isn't this parking lot sloped? If it is, that means the cars are going to roll down the hill. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I don't remember too well. It has been a while since I have been there. :biggrin:
By the way, what does william have?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE THERE WITH THE DIGITAL CAM....


I WENT AND SAW WILL AND PIKACHU YESTERDAY WORKIN ON THE BLUE MONTE. *THEN LENNY CALLED AND LEFT A NASTY MESSAGE!!!!* :biggrin: 

I DONT KNOW LENNY, HE SEEMED PRETTY DETERMINED!!!

BUT AT THE SAME TIME, I KNOW WHEN SOMEONE PUSHES LENNYS BUTTONS IN REGARDS TO HIM BUILDING HIS CAR, THAT FOOLS DETERMINED TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@Apr 9 2006, 12:03 AM~5204511
> *im there :biggrin:
> *


DENNIS WAS THAT JOHNNYS OLD 63 WAGON THE YELLOW ONE???


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 8 2006, 07:57 PM~5204477
> *You gonna put it all on Lenny for the Socios show too?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: i'll have to switch my bet uce


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 9 2006, 12:47 PM~5206782
> *:nono: i'll have to switch my bet uce
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

this aint no house call talk to trucha about a house call they go straight to the persons house not a parking lot, how come nobody calls me out i can dance ---moonwalk or whatever. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

DO YOU THINK WE CAN HIT THE TACO TRUCK AFTERWARDS


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 08:52 AM~5206807
> *DO YOU THINK WE CAN HIT THE TACO TRUCK AFTERWARDS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
The one on Northgate at the rico's parking lot? :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 07:52 AM~5206807
> *DO YOU THINK WE CAN HIT THE TACO TRUCK AFTERWARDS
> *



hell yeah and bring those inflatables with you . :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 9 2006, 12:50 PM~5206800
> *this aint no house call talk to trucha about a house call they go straight to the persons house not a parking lot, how come nobody calls me out i can dance ---moonwalk or whatever. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MAYBE TRUUCHA COULD COME IF WE HOPPED AT A WIENERSCHNITZEL. :dunno: 

THEY ALL SEEM TO LIKE THAT PLACE. *IF WE DO, WILLIAM BETTER NOT SPILL ANY CHILI ON THE CRUSHED VELVET :ugh: *


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 9 2006, 12:56 PM~5206823
> *hell yeah and bring those inflatables with you . :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i hope moco pulls up then will see how its done. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 9 2006, 01:10 PM~5206874
> *i hope moco pulls up then will see how its done. :biggrin:
> *


MANUEL, YOU WANNA BATTLE ON THE DANCE FLOOR?


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 07:46 AM~5206778
> *DENNIS WAS THAT JOHNNYS OLD 63 WAGON THE YELLOW ONE???
> *


I picked it up from Eddie Big Jays son from crazy hydrolics :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

OH OK IT USED TO BE BLUE BEFORE? THAT CARS TIGHT FOOL. TAKE THE BAGS OUT AND LIFT IT THOUGH!!!!!!


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 08:26 AM~5206946
> *OH OK IT USED TO BE BLUE BEFORE? THAT CARS TIGHT FOOL. TAKE THE BAGS OUT AND LIFT IT THOUGH!!!!!!
> *


he sold the blue one a while back and i just put the bags in this one


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@Apr 9 2006, 01:30 PM~5206964
> *he sold the blue one a while back and i just put the bags in this one
> *


TO EACH HIS OWN I GUESS. RIGHT ON BRO, SEE YOU AT THE HOP. LATERS..


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

DONT USE THE SAFEWAY TOILET


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Apr 8 2006, 10:26 AM~5202182
> *i'm bettin on lenny........everything i have on it
> *


LENNYS AAAALLLLLLL TALK......WERES HE BEEN ALL THOSE YEARS BROWN SOCIETY WAS TAKEING 1ST PLACE FOR DANCEING????????? WEVE BEEN CALLING PEOPLE OUT FOR ALONG TIME NOW A STILL NOBODY HAS STEPED UP!!!!!!!!NOT EVEN LENNY!!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 9 2006, 12:08 PM~5207442
> *LENNYS AAAALLLLLLL TALK......WERES HE BEEN ALL THOSE YEARS BROWN SOCIETY WAS TAKEING 1ST PLACE FOR DANCEING????????? WEVE BEEN CALLING PEOPLE OUT FOR ALONG TIME NOW A STILL NOBODY HAS STEPED UP!!!!!!!!NOT EVEN LENNY!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

What up Sac folks.........


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 8 2006, 11:56 PM~5204467
> ***YAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!**, tell them both to save it for the Socios show, ~BROWN SOCIETY~ from the big YC will be there.   I wanna see fools out in the pit for this one, no more solo dancing like last year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 9 2006, 11:19 AM~5207514
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> What up Sac folks.........
> *


What up homie? It's been a while since I have seen you on here.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Apr 9 2006, 03:19 PM~5207514
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> What up Sac folks.........
> *


thats what im saying...

whats up cali folks...............??

bring what you got and we'll see you ALL at socios


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

HOUSE CALL MOVED TO 7:00


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 9 2006, 03:08 PM~5207442
> *LENNYS AAAALLLLLLL TALK......WERES HE BEEN ALL THOSE YEARS BROWN SOCIETY WAS TAKEING 1ST PLACE FOR DANCEING????????? WEVE BEEN CALLING PEOPLE OUT FOR ALONG TIME NOW A STILL NOBODY HAS STEPED UP!!!!!!!!NOT EVEN LENNY!!!!!
> *


YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME, WHERE WERE YOU GUYS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO SHOWS THAT WERE *OUTSIDE OF SACRAMENTO *TO DANCE... AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT WOODLAND OR CHICO. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

THAT DUDES BEEN TO STOCKTON, AS WELL AS ALOT OF OTHER ALAMEDA SHOWS TO REPRESENT HIS CITY. 


GREAT IM GONNA HEAR IT NOW :uh:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 12:59 PM~5207938
> *YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME, WHERE WERE YOU GUYS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO SHOWS THAT WERE OUTSIDE OF SACRAMENTO TO DANCE... AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT WOODLAND OR CHICO. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> THAT DUDES BEEN TO STOCKTON, AS WELL AS ALOT OF OTHER ALAMEDA SHOWS TO REPRESENT HIS CITY.
> ...


Hmm, I didn't see him in Redwood City last year for KOS.  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 05:02 PM~5207955
> *Hmm, I didn't see him in Redwood City last year for KOS.   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA BUT NOBODY LOWRIDES IN REDWOOD CITY, *THEY JUST WANTED TO HAVE AN EXCUSE TO HAVE COFFEE OR SOMETHING*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 01:03 PM~5207966
> *YEA BUT NOBODY LOWRIDES IN REDWOOD CITY, THEY JUST WANTED TO HAVE AN EXCUSE TO HAVE COFFEE OR SOMETHING
> *


:roflmao:
I beg to differ my friend. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=202258

No, I like Lenny. He is cool and he does put it down. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 05:19 PM~5208027
> *:roflmao:
> I beg to differ my friend. :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=202258
> ...



I KNOW. I ALREADY KNOW WHAT SMILEY WOULD TELL ME IF I TOLD HIM NOBODY LOWRIDES IN REDWOOD CITY..

*WHAT THE FUCK YOU TALKIN BOUT ROWGE* :biggrin: 

BUT OTHER THAN THAT, I REALLY LIKE HOW SACRAMENTO IS STARTING TO PUSH AWAY FROM THE DRAMA AND COME TOGETHER. ILL NEVER FORGET THAT DAY AT WILLIAMLAND PARK.

BUT OTHER THAN THAT, ILL JUST SHUT MY MOUTH BECAUSE WHO AM I? I HAVENT EVEN BROUGHT A CAR YET. 

BUT I HAVE A FEW THINGS UP MY SLEEVE THIS YEAR. :biggrin: 













































TOO BAD IT LOOKS LIKE I BOUGHT IT AT PICK N PULL THOUGH :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 9 2006, 10:08 AM~5207442
> *LENNYS AAAALLLLLLL TALK......WERES HE BEEN ALL THOSE YEARS BROWN SOCIETY WAS TAKEING 1ST PLACE FOR DANCEING????????? WEVE BEEN CALLING PEOPLE OUT FOR ALONG TIME NOW A STILL NOBODY HAS STEPED UP!!!!!!!!NOT EVEN LENNY!!!!!
> *



Seriously, is there anyone to call out? The only dancer I hear about is the 66 on air other than that I don't think I've seen anyone with a dancer in a long time. I could be wrong


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 05:26 PM~5208046
> *Seriously, is there anyone to call out?  The only dancer I hear about is the 66 on air other than that I don't think I've seen anyone with a dancer in a long time.  I could be wrong
> *


YEAH YOUR RIGHT. AND MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT DO TALK SHIT ARE ONLY RUNNING 3/8S BLOCKS AND STOCK SETUPS *WITH A FRAME WRAPPED WITH BED RAILS*

I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE SACTOWN GO AGAINST THE BAY AREA. THAT IS WHERE WE WOULD REALLY TRY OUR HARDEST TO BE PUT ON THE MAP. NO DOUBT.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 12:30 PM~5208056
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT. AND MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT DO TALK SHIT ARE ONLY RUNNING 3/8S BLOCKS AND STOCK SETUPS WITH A FRAME WRAPPED WITH BED RAILS
> 
> I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE SACTOWN GO AGAINST THE BAY AREA. THAT IS WHERE WE WOULD REALLY TRY OUR HARDEST TO BE PUT ON THE MAP. NO DOUBT.
> *



Friendly competition is all good. It just ain't my thing I guess. If I had a hopper it would be on though!! :biggrin: 

I'm looking forward to this hop. Good luck to Lenny and Jolleyrancher


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I AGREE, TO THOSE THAT HAVE THE CARS AND BACK THEIR SHIT UP ENOUGH TO WIN AND LOSE MONEY, THATS SOME BALLS. 

IT ISNT MY CUP OF TEA EITHER. BUT CAN FOOLS QUIT TALKIN LIKE THEY HAVE SHIT STANDING ON THE BUMPER, WHEN THEIR ONLY DOIN 25-30? :uh:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 12:59 PM~5207938
> *YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME, WHERE WERE YOU GUYS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO SHOWS THAT WERE OUTSIDE OF SACRAMENTO TO DANCE... AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT WOODLAND OR CHICO. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> THAT DUDES BEEN TO STOCKTON, AS WELL AS ALOT OF OTHER ALAMEDA SHOWS TO REPRESENT HIS CITY.
> ...


 :nono: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 9 2006, 12:05 PM~5207692
> *thats what im saying...
> 
> whats up cali folks...............??
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 12:37 PM~5208075
> *I AGREE,  TO THOSE THAT HAVE THE CARS AND BACK THEIR SHIT UP ENOUGH TO WIN AND LOSE MONEY, THATS SOME BALLS.
> 
> IT ISNT MY CUP OF TEA EITHER. BUT CAN FOOLS QUIT TALKIN LIKE THEY HAVE SHIT STANDING ON THE BUMPER, WHEN THEIR ONLY DOIN 25-30? :uh:
> *



:biggrin: I just found out our homie Dave Marquez set 2 new world records in San Bernadino   Team HI LO


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 05:44 PM~5208105
> *:biggrin: I just found out our homie Dave Marquez set 2 new world records in San Bernadino     Team HI LO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

did the time get changed to 7:00 or what????? :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's the new flier!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 06:43 PM~5208273
> *did the time get changed to 7:00 or what????? :dunno:
> *


BE THERE AT 7


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 9 2006, 11:35 AM~5207830
> *HOUSE CALL MOVED TO 7:00
> *


Here is the address if anyone needs it. 

5345 Elkhorn Blvd Sacramento, CA 95842-2526


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 02:55 PM~5208319
> *BE THERE AT 7
> *


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 01:57 PM~5208329
> *ill be there :biggrin:
> *


Make sure and say whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 02:58 PM~5208336
> *Make sure and say whats up.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah no problem


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE POSTIN UP PICS WHEN I GET BACK TO THE HOUSE AROUND 8 OR SO.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

HOPEFULLY NO CHOLOS COME TO START FUNK. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 03:06 PM~5208377
> *...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 02:58 PM~5208336
> *Make sure and say whats up.  :biggrin:
> *


What up Homie!!! You gonna be out there?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 04:59 PM~5207938
> *YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME, WHERE WERE YOU GUYS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO SHOWS THAT WERE OUTSIDE OF SACRAMENTO TO DANCE... AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT WOODLAND OR CHICO. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> THAT DUDES BEEN TO STOCKTON, AS WELL AS ALOT OF OTHER ALAMEDA SHOWS TO REPRESENT HIS CITY.
> ...


we're calling them all out. and we're calling them all out to the socios show. if we lived in sacramento, we'd be going to more shows in the bay area. we're northern, northern cali, so we go to shows up here. i drive my car to every show i go to, and i dont like to drive 2+ hour drives. let them come to my neck of the woods and its on  . im not into buying plane tickets to fly accross the country to attend a show.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 05:26 PM~5208046
> *Seriously, is there anyone to call out?  The only dancer I hear about is the 66 on air other than that I don't think I've seen anyone with a dancer in a long time.  I could be wrong
> *


keep your eyes peel'd  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 05:33 PM~5208063
> *Friendly competition is all good.  It just ain't my thing I guess.  If I had a hopper it would be on though!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm looking forward to this hop.  Good luck to Lenny and Jolleyrancher
> *


"dance"


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 05:37 PM~5208075
> *I AGREE,  TO THOSE THAT HAVE THE CARS AND BACK THEIR SHIT UP ENOUGH TO WIN AND LOSE MONEY, THATS SOME BALLS.
> 
> IT ISNT MY CUP OF TEA EITHER. BUT CAN FOOLS QUIT TALKIN LIKE THEY HAVE SHIT STANDING ON THE BUMPER, WHEN THEIR ONLY DOIN 25-30? :uh:
> *


bring something out and shut them up then.

its easy to say yea i'll tear you up or that shit isnt getting up, if its so easy then do it and show them whats up! at least they had the balls to go out there and hit their switches. there are plenty of shit talkers out there to talk smack. my hat goes off to those of us who actually go out there and show what we got. if you or anybody dont think my shit is hot, then bring something out to shut me up. and of course all of this is ALWAYS friendly competition. whether you get me or i get you, its all good. much props to you for getting me or even trying. this is what the heart of lowriding is all about. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i can say is the sight of that bbqw made me hella hungry,best of luck on the dance to the competitors.may the better win.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:59 AM~5207938
> *YEAH BUT AT THE SAME TIME, WHERE WERE YOU GUYS WHEN HE WAS GOING TO SHOWS THAT WERE OUTSIDE OF SACRAMENTO TO DANCE... AND IM NOT TALKIN ABOUT WOODLAND OR CHICO. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> THAT DUDES BEEN TO STOCKTON, AS WELL AS ALOT OF OTHER ALAMEDA SHOWS TO REPRESENT HIS CITY.
> GREAT IM GONNA HEAR IT NOW :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Bro, stop.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 12:26 PM~5208046
> *Seriously, is there anyone to call out?  The only dancer I hear about is the 66 on air other than that I don't think I've seen anyone with a dancer in a long time.  I could be wrong
> *


I know of a *few dancers* that are coming out soon.  :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 12:30 PM~5208056
> *YEAH YOUR RIGHT. AND MOST OF THE PEOPLE THAT DO TALK SHIT ARE ONLY RUNNING 3/8S BLOCKS AND STOCK SETUPS WITH A FRAME WRAPPED WITH BED RAILS
> I WOULD REALLY LIKE TO SEE SACTOWN GO AGAINST THE BAY AREA. THAT IS WHERE WE WOULD REALLY TRY OUR HARDEST TO BE PUT ON THE MAP. NO DOUBT.
> *


Sounds like you got someone in mind, spit it out bro, don't beat around the bush.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 12:19 PM~5208027
> *:roflmao:
> I beg to differ my friend. :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=202258
> ...


I agree.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 9 2006, 05:39 PM~5209147
> *I agree.
> *


the point is, the battle is between those two not us. if they want to show us what they got,all the better. this way, everybody knows what they're up against,bunk shit or not :twak:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 01:44 PM~5208105
> *:biggrin: I just found out our homie Dave Marquez set 2 new world records in San Bernadino     Team HI LO
> *


Big Dave is da man, Hi-Low all the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83ELCAMINO (Oct 16, 2005)

*THAT SHOW WAS COO*


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83ELCAMINO_@Apr 9 2006, 10:11 PM~5211068
> *THAT SHOW WAS COO
> *


*
where's the pics at :uh:*


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

that thing was alright just had to wait a long time ill post my pics tomarrow because there not working right now :angry: my computer should work but iam at my bros house and its not working for some reason  hey raul did you make it to this event??? i think i might have see you but iam not sure if it was you,so i didnt say any thing


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 10:16 PM~5211094
> *where's the pics at :uh:
> *


Oh man, scott should have pics up soon but all I can say is that even though william did not hit his own switch, that car got up and moved very good. Too bad that mf was not strapped because they have a lot of work ahead of them if they want to bring it back out for the socios show. All I have to say is that the euro monte carlo had me crying when I saw what the roof was doing.  Oh well, scott, hurry up and post them pics!! :biggrin:
But I do give Lenny props for hitting his own switch. :biggrin:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 10:23 PM~5211141
> *Oh man, scott should have pics up soon but all I can say is that even though william did not hit his own switch, that car got up and moved very good. Too bad that mf was not strapped because they have a lot of work ahead of them if they want to bring it back out for the socios show. All I have to say is that the euro monte carlo had me crying when I saw what the roof was doing.   Oh well, scott, hurry up and post them pics!! :biggrin:
> But I do give Lenny props for hitting his own switch. :biggrin:
> *


i heard it was Quinter from eminence cc hitting the switches :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 10:27 PM~5211173
> *i heard it was Quinter from eminence cc hitting the switches :0
> *


yes


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

YOU HEARD RIGHT


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 10:23 PM~5211141
> *Oh man, scott should have pics up soon but all I can say is that even though william did not hit his own switch, that car got up and moved very good. Too bad that mf was not strapped because they have a lot of work ahead of them if they want to bring it back out for the socios show. All I have to say is that the euro monte carlo had me crying when I saw what the roof was doing.   Oh well, scott, hurry up and post them pics!! :biggrin:
> But I do give Lenny props for hitting his own switch. :biggrin:
> *


was that fool scared to hit his switches or something :dunno: that car got fucked up perty good ill post my pics soon and ill try to post my video,i got to find out how to post that,can some one help my with posting the video???are the going to dance them again at the socios show???


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 10:23 PM~5211141
> *Oh man, scott should have pics up soon but all I can say is that even though william did not hit his own switch, that car got up and moved very good. Too bad that mf was not strapped because they have a lot of work ahead of them if they want to bring it back out for the socios show. All I have to say is that the euro monte carlo had me crying when I saw what the roof was doing.   Oh well, scott, hurry up and post them pics!! :biggrin:
> But I do give Lenny props for hitting his own switch. :biggrin:
> *


was that fool scared to hit his switches or something :dunno: that car got fucked up perty good ill post my pics soon and ill try to post my video,i got to find out how to post that,can some one help my with posting the video???are the going to dance them again at the socios show???


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 10:32 PM~5211205
> *was that fool scared to hit his switches or something :dunno: that car got fucked up perty good ill post my pics soon and ill try to post my video,i got  to find out how to post that,can some one help my with posting the video???are the going to dance them again at the socios show???
> *


kinda looks like the Gomez bros old one don't it


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING.....
:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 10:32 PM~5211205
> *was that fool scared to hit his switches or something :dunno: that car got fucked up perty good ill post my pics soon and ill try to post my video,i got  to find out how to post that,can some one help my with posting the video???are the going to dance them again at the socios show???
> *


Pm me if you want me to post the video. I will try to post it on my webpage. :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:biggrin: PICS


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 10:39 PM~5211212
> *kinda looks like the Gomez bros old one don't it
> *


Well, it *did*.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 10:43 PM~5211235
> *Pm me if you want me to post the video. I will try to post it on my webpage. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: thanks robert.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MORE PICS


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 10:45 PM~5211241
> *Well, it did.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 10:49 PM~5211261
> *MORE PICS
> *


damn, somebodys gonna need alot of bondo :buttkick:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: Look at the roof on that car not to mention the quarter.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 10 2006, 04:49 PM~5211261
> *MORE PICS
> *


SHOULD HAVE READ MY SIGNATURE LOL


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

MORE :0


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 10:51 PM~5211271
> *damn, somebodys gonna need alot of bondo :buttkick:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP BARRY!!!!!!!


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 10:52 PM~5211283
> *MORE :0
> *


Lenny's car looked like it held up alright :dunno:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THAT'S IT


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 9 2006, 10:55 PM~5211300
> *:wave: WHATS UP BARRY!!!!!!!
> *


holy shit out of fucking nowhere, it's big Rob :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 09:22 PM~5211139
> *that thing was alright just had to wait a long time ill post my pics tomarrow because there not working right now :angry: my computer should work but iam at my bros house and its not working for some reason  hey raul did you make it to this event??? i think i might have see you but iam not sure if it was you,so i didnt say any thing
> *


I know, I should have said meet me here or something. Next time.  

And that car got fucked up. Its really sad cause with each hop it took the back end went farther down.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 10:56 PM~5211309
> *THAT'S IT
> *


holy shit, is that a saquatch wearing a ben davis jacket,scratch that, it's just Vic :rofl:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

my pics arnt working it says its to big for the global thing or something like that and i srunch it already :angry: ill just have to post them tomarrow at home theres only like two more pics  i sould have taken more  next time


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 11:01 PM~5211342
> *holy shit, is that a saquatch wearing a ben davis jacket,scratch that, it's just Vic :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:59 PM~5211327
> *I know, I should have said meet me here or something. Next time.
> 
> And that car got fucked up. Its really sad cause with each hop it took the back end went farther down.
> *


yeh next show we'll have to meet some where  

i got a good pic of the side of it :0


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 10:57 PM~5211318
> *holy shit out of fucking nowhere, it's big Rob :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I WAS READING SOMETHING ELSE NOW IAM BACK!!!!!!


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 10:56 PM~5211304
> *Lenny's car looked like it held up alright :dunno:
> *


WILL SEE WHAT ITS MADE OF SOOOOONNNN!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 10:05 PM~5211365
> *yeh next show we'll have to meet some where
> 
> i got a good pic of the side of it  :0
> *


I think you were standing next to me but I wasnbt sure it was you either. Oh well... Whats the next show your going to?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 10:59 PM~5211327
> *I know, I should have said meet me here or something. Next time.
> 
> And that car got fucked up. Its really sad cause with each hop it took the back end went farther down.
> *


you know i bet we seen each other but didnt know it was the other one, did you see the primer wagon with the white top and air bags and the young white kid by it if so that was me by my brothers wagon, i was by the wagon entel the hop started :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 11:11 PM~5211394
> *I think you were standing next to me but I wasnbt sure it was you either. Oh well... Whats the next show your going to?
> *


yeah i think we were standing by each other at the hop part right. but ill be at your guys show for sure  and at the devotion show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 10:15 PM~5211420
> *yeah i think we were standing by each other at the hop part right. but ill be at your guys show for sure  and at the devotion show
> *


Cool, I will catch up with you then.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 9 2006, 11:16 PM~5211427
> *Cool, I will catch up with you then.
> *


yeap :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

WHAT'S UP I SEEN ALOT OF CAMERAS OUT THERE. IS THAT IT? LETS SEE SOME PICS. :uh: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 11:19 PM~5211445
> *WHAT'S UP I SEEN ALOT OF CAMERAS OUT THERE. IS THAT IT? LETS SEE SOME PICS. :uh:  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


YEAH!!! LETS SEE SOME MORE PICS....... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I took my camera but forgot my damn memory card. :banghead:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

more pics ,more pics, more pics lol


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

here we go...


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 11:27 PM~5211486
> *more pics ,more pics, more pics lol
> *


aww shit i see scotty's in da house :wave:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 11:30 PM~5211495
> *aww shit i see scotty's in da house :wave:
> *


how's scotty???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

whatup fool im trying to make the pics smaller thell be on in a min.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:32 PM~5211501
> *whatup fool im trying to make the pics smaller thell be on in a min.
> *


coo coo :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:32 PM~5211501
> *whatup fool im trying to make the pics smaller thell be on in a min.
> *


WTF??????HURRY..... :twak:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

pic says it all :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:44 PM~5211557
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


wtf :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:44 PM~5211557
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


WHY??????????? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I DIDN'T GET ANY PICS OF THE DRIVER SIDE. I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THAT SHIT.


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:45 PM~5211562
> *
> *


 :tears: :tears: THAT POOR MONTE....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 9 2006, 11:47 PM~5211572
> *I DIDN'T GET ANY PICS OF THE DRIVER SIDE. I DIDN'T EVEN SEE THAT SHIT.
> *


The driver side was the worst side.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:48 PM~5211580
> *
> *


wrapped frames sure do come in handy don't thy :twak:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

who won?


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Apr 9 2006, 11:50 PM~5211589
> *who won?
> *


apparently, the blue monte :dunno:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

nice pics scotty
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

The only thing good left on the car is the front clip, the hydraulics, and the a-arms. I will be surprised if they are able to bring it out again for the socios show.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 9 2006, 11:52 PM~5211591
> *apparently, the blue monte :dunno:
> *


but he had some one else do it :angry: he sould have did it


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

I take it no one got a picture of the monte in the air. That thing had to of been hitting at least 35-40 inches. What do you think scott?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IM JUST GONNA SAY THIS. IT WAS COOL WHILE IT LASTED. HOWEVER, I WAS DISSAPOINTED, WHEN SOME FOOLS WENT OVERBOARD WITH THE WHOLE THREATENING BULLSHIT. THERES A TIME AND A PLACE. AND WHEN YOU DO THIS IN FRONT OF KIDS, MAYBE LOWRIDING SHOULDNT BE YOUR FORTAY. 

OTHER THAN THAT, I GOT MAD LOVE FOR WILL, AND LENNY. IM REALLY PROUD OF THEM FOR DOING IT LOWRIDER STYLE. HOWEVER, MY OPINION IS THIS.. IF YOUR GOING TO BREAK YOUR CAR IN HALF, YOU BE THE ONE WHO DOES THE HONORS. EVEN IF YOU CANT HIT A SWITCH IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDED ON IT, HIT THAT MOTHERFUCKER AS BEST YOU CAN. 

I HOPE THE DUDES WHO WERE OUT TO CAUSE DRAMA DONT BRING THIS TO SOCIOS. AND BE MEN ABOUT THIS SHIT.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 9 2006, 11:56 PM~5211601
> *I take it no one got a picture of the monte in the air. That thing had to of been hitting at least 35-40 inches. What do you think scott?
> *


i got a video of it in the air :0


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:56 PM~5211604
> *IM JUST GONNA SAY THIS. IT WAS COOL WHILE IT LASTED. HOWEVER, I WAS DISSAPOINTED, WHEN SOME FOOLS WENT OVERBOARD WITH THE WHOLE THREATENING BULLSHIT. THERES A TIME AND A PLACE. AND WHEN YOU DO THIS IN FRONT OF KIDS, MAYBE LOWRIDING SHOULDNT BE YOUR FORTAY.
> 
> OTHER THAN THAT, I GOT MAD LOVE FOR WILL, AND LENNY. IM REALLY PROUD OF THEM FOR DOING IT LOWRIDER STYLE. HOWEVER, MY OPINION IS THIS.. IF YOUR GOING TO BREAK YOUR CAR IN HALF, YOU BE THE ONE WHO DOES THE HONORS. EVEN IF YOU CANT HIT A SWITCH IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDED ON IT, HIT THAT MOTHERFUCKER AS BEST YOU CAN.
> ...


*TRUE THAT!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 11:57 PM~5211605
> *i got a video of it in the air :0
> *


Like I said, pm me if you want it posted. :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 10:56 PM~5211604
> *IM JUST GONNA SAY THIS. IT WAS COOL WHILE IT LASTED. HOWEVER, I WAS DISSAPOINTED, WHEN SOME FOOLS WENT OVERBOARD WITH THE WHOLE THREATENING BULLSHIT. THERES A TIME AND A PLACE. AND WHEN YOU DO THIS IN FRONT OF KIDS, MAYBE LOWRIDING SHOULDNT BE YOUR FORTAY.
> 
> OTHER THAN THAT, I GOT MAD LOVE FOR WILL, AND LENNY. IM REALLY PROUD OF THEM FOR DOING IT LOWRIDER STYLE. HOWEVER, MY OPINION IS THIS.. IF YOUR GOING TO BREAK YOUR CAR IN HALF, YOU BE THE ONE WHO DOES THE HONORS. EVEN IF YOU CANT HIT A SWITCH IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDED ON IT, HIT THAT MOTHERFUCKER AS BEST YOU CAN.
> ...


That blue Monte change your mind about 3/8 inch setups, Scotty?  :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 9 2006, 11:59 PM~5211612
> *That blue Monte change your mind about 3/8 inch setups, Scotty?    :dunno:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: Yes, I would like to know too.


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 9 2006, 11:59 PM~5211612
> *That blue Monte change your mind about 3/8 inch setups, Scotty?    :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 9 2006, 09:32 PM~5211204
> *was that fool scared to hit his switches or something :dunno: that car got fucked up perty good ill post my pics soon and ill try to post my video,i got  to find out how to post that,can some one help my with posting the video???are the going to dance them again at the socios show???
> *


They better, cause we're taking part in that one!....*~BROWN SOCIETY CC~*  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 03:59 AM~5211612
> *That blue Monte change your mind about 3/8 inch setups, Scotty?    :dunno:
> *


HELL NO I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING SPECTACULAR :uh: 

I WAS THINKIN CARS WERE GONNA GET OFF THE GROUND. THE ONLY REASON THE CAR BROKE IN HALF WAS FROM NO REINFORCEMENTS. 

THE ONLY REASON LENNY DIDNT DO TOO MUCH WAS (1) QUINTER WAS ON THE SWITCH, AND (2) SOME PEOPLE SAY HIS FRAME IS TOO HEAVY. 

BUT WHO AM I TO SAY, YOU KNOW HOW CHISMES ARE. :uh:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 12:03 AM~5211624
> *They better, cause we're taking part in that one!....~BROWN SOCIETY CC~    :biggrin:
> *


AII I WANT TO SAY IS LETS SEE SOME DANCERS...........COME GET CLOWND... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 10 2006, 04:07 AM~5211632
> *AII I WANT TO SAY IS LETS SEE SOME DANCERS...........COME GET CLOWND... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HERE.


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 12:06 AM~5211630
> *HELL NO I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING SPECTACULAR :uh:
> 
> I WAS THINKIN CARS WERE GONNA GET OFF THE GROUND. THE ONLY REASON THE CAR BROKE IN HALF WAS FROM NO REINFORCEMENTS.
> ...


PLEASE DONT MAKE EXCUSES FOR LENNY....... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 05:56 PM~5211604
> *IM JUST GONNA SAY THIS. IT WAS COOL WHILE IT LASTED. HOWEVER, I WAS DISSAPOINTED, WHEN SOME FOOLS WENT OVERBOARD WITH THE WHOLE THREATENING BULLSHIT. THERES A TIME AND A PLACE. AND WHEN YOU DO THIS IN FRONT OF KIDS, MAYBE LOWRIDING SHOULDNT BE YOUR FORTAY.
> 
> OTHER THAN THAT, I GOT MAD LOVE FOR WILL, AND LENNY. IM REALLY PROUD OF THEM FOR DOING IT LOWRIDER STYLE. HOWEVER, MY OPINION IS THIS.. IF YOUR GOING TO BREAK YOUR CAR IN HALF, YOU BE THE ONE WHO DOES THE HONORS. EVEN IF YOU CANT HIT A SWITCH IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDED ON IT, HIT THAT MOTHERFUCKER AS BEST YOU CAN.
> ...


bring the vasaline and dont get butt hurt lol


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev+Apr 10 2006, 12:07 AM~5211632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You asked for that one. :biggrin:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 12:08 AM~5211636
> *HERE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I MEAN CAR DUMB ASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 10 2006, 04:09 AM~5211638
> *bring the vasaline and dont get butt hurt lol
> *


SPEAKING OF BUTTS


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 01:11 AM~5211643
> *SPEAKING OF BUTTS
> *


OMG!! That is a FAT ASS!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thanks for the laugh Showtime!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 10 2006, 04:09 AM~5211637
> *PLEASE DONT MAKE EXCUSES FOR LENNY....... :uh:  :uh:
> *


ILL MAKE EXCUSES FOR WHOEVER I KNOW, WANTS TO PROVE THEIR POINT ON A POSITIVE LEVEL AND NOT USE VIOLENCE...


































*WHAT IS THIS A FUCKIN BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB?*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:06 PM~5211630
> *HELL NO I DIDNT SEE ANYTHING SPECTACULAR :uh:
> 
> I WAS THINKIN CARS WERE GONNA GET OFF THE GROUND. THE ONLY REASON THE CAR BROKE IN HALF WAS FROM NO REINFORCEMENTS.
> ...


I still would have hit that motherfucker, just a little bit harder! But then again, that's just me, you know me.  Oh, and you'd be surprised on 3/8s set ups.  :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:14 AM~5211650
> *I still would have hit that motherfucker, just a little bit harder! But then again, that's just me, you know me.   Oh, and yo'd be surprised on 3/8s set ups.    :biggrin:
> *


YEAH, BUT I DONT KNOW I MEAN EVERYONE I SEE OUT THERE IS USING STOCK SETUPS AND WANTING TO BATTLE OTHER FOOLS. 

1) NOT BORING OUT THE HEADS
2) THEY HAVE MORE PLUMBING THAN ROTO ROOTER

THEN THEY SAY THEIR DOING MID 40'S, AND WHEN THEIR CAR DOES A WHOPPING 15 :uh: , THEY SAY THEIR BATTERIES ARENT CHARGED OR SOME SHIT.

*IF I WANTED TO SEE STOCK SETUPS DO 20 INCHES, ID JUST SIT AT THE HOUSE AND WATCH BOULEVARD NIGHTS.*


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:18 PM~5211665
> *YEAH, BUT I DONT KNOW I MEAN EVERYONE I SEE OUT THERE IS USING STOCK SETUPS AND WANTING TO BATTLE OTHER FOOLS.
> 
> 1) NOT BORING OUT THE HEADS
> ...


All I gotta say is...


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:20 AM~5211673
> *All I gotta say is...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:21 PM~5211675
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anymore pics?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:22 AM~5211679
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 06:14 PM~5211647
> *ILL MAKE EXCUSES FOR WHOEVER I KNOW, WANTS TO PROVE THEIR POINT ON A POSITIVE LEVEL AND NOT USE VIOLENCE...
> WHAT IS THIS A FUCKIN BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB?
> *


just a soap opera
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: excuses, excuses! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: I think the blue Monte did good.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 06:28 PM~5211701
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: excuses, excuses! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I think the blue Monte did good.
> *


TRUE THAT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:28 AM~5211701
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: excuses, excuses! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: I think the blue Monte did good.
> *


SOMNEONE TOLD ME THAT BROWN SOCIETY DOESNT KNOW HOW TO BUILD DANCERS, 

AND IT WAS SOMEONE FROM THE BAY AREA. MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD BATTLE THE BAY :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

I HAVE TO BE AT WORK BY 5 IN THE MORNING. ITS 1240 AM. IM GOING TO BED LATERS


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 9 2006, 11:34 PM~5211718
> *SOMNEONE TOLD ME THAT BROWN SOCIETY DOESNT KNOW HOW TO BUILD DANCERS,
> 
> AND IT WAS SOMEONE FROM THE BAY AREA. MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD BATTLE THE BAY :biggrin:
> *


Bro, I'm starting to think that's your way of trying to tell us what's going through your mind.:scrutinize: It's like the bitches that go to the planned parenthood and say "*I have a friend who* got crabs, what should she do" :uh: :uh: Didn't you also tell me you knew of someone talking shit about us before, hmmmm.....I'm sure bay area dancers know the way to Consumnes River College, if they want some, they can make the drive, there, Yuba City holding it down, small town and all. There, I said it, happy?? :dunno: :uh: I'm in it for the love and excitement of it. If the bay (or anyone else) comes and clowns us, you know what, oh fuckin well, there's plenty more tricks up my sleeve and the rest of the guys in the club, if we clown them, fuck it, we aren't gonna rest on our laurels, were still gonna make that bitch hit harder.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anymore pics??? :biggrin: :biggrin: I got out there to late to see anything. I did see the blue monte get pulled over by the CHP, one house away from his. They let him go.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 9 2006, 11:44 PM~5211749
> *Anymore pics??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I got out there to late to see anything.  I did see the blue monte get pulled over by the CHP, one house away from his.  They let him go.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck, bad night for Will. I wonder what they pulled him over for? :dunno:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 12:45 AM~5211751
> *Fuck, bad night for Will. I wonder what they pulled him over for?  :dunno:
> *


No licence plates, reg, insurance, and the driver had no I.D. on him. (Not William)


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 10 2006, 12:44 AM~5211749
> *Anymore pics??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  I got out there to late to see anything.  I did see the blue monte get pulled over by the CHP, one house away from his.  They let him go.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats fucked up they pulled him over on ehouse away from his,almost made it, but its cool that they let him go


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Apr 9 2006, 11:48 PM~5211760
> *No licence plates, reg, insurance, and the driver had no I.D. on him. (Not William)
> *


 :0 :0 Well, at least they let him go home.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 12:41 AM~5211740
> *Bro, I'm starting to think that's your way of trying to tell us what's going through your mind.:scrutinize:  It's like the bitches that go to the planned parenthood and say "I have a friend who got crabs, what should she do"  :uh:  :uh: Didn't you also tell me you knew of someone talking shit about us before, hmmmm.....I'm sure bay area dancers know the way to Consumnes River College, if they want some, they can make the drive, there, Yuba City holding it down, small town and all. There, I said it, happy?? :dunno: :uh:  I'm in it for the love and excitement of it. If the bay (or anyone else) comes and clowns us, you know what, oh fuckin well, there's plenty more tricks up my sleeve and the rest of the guys in the club, if we clown them, fuck it, we aren't gonna rest on our laurels, were still gonna make that bitch hit harder.
> *


Well stated.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 12:45 AM~5211751
> *Fuck, bad night for Will. I wonder what they pulled him over for?  :dunno:
> *


probitaly because how is car was after the dance


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:41 AM~5211740
> *Bro, I'm starting to think that's your way of trying to tell us what's going through your mind.:scrutinize:  It's like the bitches that go to the planned parenthood and say "I have a friend who got crabs, what should she do"  :uh:  :uh: Didn't you also tell me you knew of someone talking shit about us before, hmmmm.....I'm sure bay area dancers know the way to Consumnes River College, if they want some, they can make the drive, there, Yuba City holding it down, small town and all. There, I said it, happy?? :dunno: :uh:  I'm in it for the love and excitement of it. If the bay (or anyone else) comes and clowns us, you know what, oh fuckin well, there's plenty more tricks up my sleeve and the rest of the guys in the club, if we clown them, fuck it, we aren't gonna rest on our laurels, were still gonna make that bitch hit harder.
> *


I WAS PLAYING DUDE :uh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 01:41 AM~5211740
> *Bro, I'm starting to think that's your way of trying to tell us what's going through your mind.:scrutinize:  It's like the bitches that go to the planned parenthood and say "I have a friend who got crabs, what should she do"  :uh:  :uh: Didn't you also tell me you knew of someone talking shit about us before, hmmmm.....I'm sure bay area dancers know the way to Consumnes River College, if they want some, they can make the drive, there, Yuba City holding it down, small town and all. There, I said it, happy?? :dunno: :uh:  I'm in it for the love and excitement of it. If the bay (or anyone else) comes and clowns us, you know what, oh fuckin well, there's plenty more tricks up my sleeve and the rest of the guys in the club, if we clown them, fuck it, we aren't gonna rest on our laurels, were still gonna make that bitch hit harder.
> *


VERY WELL SAID  ...WE'LL SEE HOW THINGS GO AT SOCIOS...WILL MY PRIMO MOCO BAG UP THE COMPETITION AGAIN WITH A TROPHY THIS YEAR OR WILL SOMEONE COME OUT AND SHUT HIM UP AND SHOW HIM WHATS UP???


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 10 2006, 08:50 AM~5212109
> *VERY WELL SAID  ...WE'LL SEE HOW THINGS GO AT SOCIOS...WILL MY PRIMO MOCO BAG UP THE COMPETITION AGAIN WITH A TROPHY THIS YEAR OR WILL SOMEONE COME OUT AND SHUT HIM UP AND SHOW HIM WHATS UP???
> *


WHAT IS THIS.. MAURY POVICH? :uh: 

FIRST OFF LET ME REFRASE MY POST... SO NOBODY GETS BUTTHURT. 

I WAS PLAYING AROUND. NOBODY FROM THE BAY AREA SAID SHIT :uh: . YOU GUYS CLOWN ME ALL THE TIME ON "AND OFF" OF HERE. AND I LAUGH ABOUT IT NOW. WHEN I COME BACK AND TRY TO GET SOME OF YOU GUYS MOTIVATED FOR FUN, YOU ACT AS IF IM STABBING YOU IN THE BACK..

AS FAR AS ME TRYING TO *"SNEAK"* A WAY OF SAYING SOMETHING TO ANYONE FROM YUBA CITY, IM NOT. I LOVE YOU GUYS TO DEATH, BUT IF I HAD AN OPINION I WOULD STATE IT WITHOUT PLAYING HIGH SCHOOL GAMES. *AND YOU SHOULD KNOW THIS BY NOW.*
WHATEVER I SAY ABOUT 3/8S STOCK SETUPS ETC IS MY OPINION. BELIEVE WHAT YOU WANT. IF THERES A PROBLEM WITH SOMETHING I SAID, DIAL MY NUMBER. DONT TELL CHISMES.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

if that monte frame was not strapped ...well strapped right it would be alot lighter then a strapped frame? by about what? 100lbs? maybe more..won't that make a diffrence why it got higher then the other car? or its the same shit!


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 06:30 AM~5212163
> *WHAT IS THIS.. MAURY POVICH? :uh:
> 
> FIRST OFF LET ME REFRASE MY POST... SO NOBODY GETS BUTTHURT.
> ...


I WAS REFFERING TO EDGAR'S POST ABOUT HAVING TRICKS UP OUR SLEEVES AND HITTIN THE SWITCH HARDER :uh: , THATS IT NO BIG DEAL :dunno: AND IF THERE WAS I REALLY DONT CARE TO EACH HIS OWN...DAMN BRO YOU GOT ISSUE  ...I SUGGEST YOU CALL OPERAH OR SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

showtime916 i think you just need to bring me your dash and let it be


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 10 2006, 04:50 AM~5212109
> *VERY WELL SAID  ...WE'LL SEE HOW THINGS GO AT SOCIOS...WILL MY PRIMO MOCO BAG UP THE COMPETITION AGAIN WITH A TROPHY THIS YEAR OR WILL SOMEONE COME OUT AND SHUT HIM UP AND SHOW HIM WHATS UP???
> *


I hate to be the one to say this but *I think* Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show. But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. *We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else*. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

FUCKIN LENNY LATE AS FUCK I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE A CRANK CALL NOT A HOUSE CALL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

as late as it was lenny should of stayed at work he got clowned . :biggrin: but it was a cool event they both did for a wet sunday.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

can you guyz tell me if you can see the video, when i click the link it doesent work just tell me if it works for you.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

didnt work for me


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 10 2006, 07:41 AM~5212774
> *I hate to be the one to say this but I think Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show.  But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.
> *


EXACTLY!  :thumbsup: Oh, and about the excitement part...








:biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 04:30 AM~5212163
> *WHAT IS THIS.. MAURY POVICH? :uh:
> 
> FIRST OFF LET ME REFRASE MY POST... SO NOBODY GETS BUTTHURT.
> ...


Bro, I don't mind you trying to clown me *individually*, but don't clown us as a club, I don't do that to you.  As far as the "motivating", let us do the motivating around here. Why you think all the shit talking? We're trying to get more than one dancer out there. I want it to be a "legit" class, not just a freebie because you went out and moved your car a little. I want to have to work for that trophy and if we don't get it, oh well. I rather come in second and had to hit that shit hard than get a trophy cause I was the only one out there, know what I mean??  And for those of you who don't think there are any dancers out there anymore, I can think of 5 of them off the top of my head that are either out there right now or will be coming out soon.  So things will be looking up for the car dance here soon.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I was talking all that shit about going and I missed it  :angry: Looks like that blue Monte aint coming back at all. Props for putting on the show though. If I ever build a hopper I'll be out there with you guys.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 10 2006, 03:01 PM~5215485
> *I was talking all that shit about going and I missed it    :angry:  Looks like that blue Monte aint coming back at all.  Props for putting on the show though.  If I ever build a hopper I'll be out there with you guys.
> *


I was looking around for you, bro. It was pretty good, I wish they would have saved that shit for the Socios show, but at least that hopefully motivated some people.  :cheesy:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 10 2006, 02:32 AM~5211205
> *was that fool scared to hit his switches or something :dunno: that car got fucked up perty good ill post my pics soon and ill try to post my video,i got  to find out how to post that,can some one help my with posting the video???are the going to dance them again at the socios show???
> *


look out for Brown Society CC at the socios show  :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 03:04 PM~5215507
> *I was looking around for you, bro. It was pretty good, I wish they would have saved that shit for the Socios show, but at least that hopefully motivated some people.    :cheesy:
> *


Motivated some fools to strap their frames!! :biggrin: 

But really I like how it went down. Nosed up on the street  You know you want to swing the Bonny again!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 10 2006, 03:07 AM~5211379
> *WILL SEE WHAT ITS MADE OF SOOOOONNNN!!!!!!! :thumbsdown:
> *


reguardless, whoever comes out to show what they have, they all get thumbs up :thumbsup: .

because some people were talking too much smack, a fight almost broke out. its all in good fun. if they want to fight then thats something else. whenever things get out of hand like that we should all step in to stop it. its things like this that go on then the cops get called. its things like this that give lowriders a bad name with the police... :twak:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 10 2006, 03:16 PM~5215556
> *Motivated some fools to strap their frames!!  :biggrin:
> 
> But really I like how it went down.  Nosed up on the street   You know you want to swing the Bonny again!
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: I miss fuckin around with the Bonnie.  I still have her here, but she won't be out for a while. I had *too* much fun with here and she got tired.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 10 2006, 11:19 AM~5213962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ouch now thats a buckle is that a dancer?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 03:21 PM~5215574
> *reguardless, whoever comes out to show what they have, they all get thumbs up  :thumbsup: .
> 
> because some people were talking too much smack, a fight almost broke out.  its all in good fun.  if they want to fight then thats something else.  whenever things get out of hand like that we should all step in to stop it.  its things like this that go on then the cops get called.  its things like this that give lowriders a bad name with the police...  :twak:
> *


I always think the cars should do the shittalking, but some fools love to talk shit!! If I hear someone on the other team clowning my shit and telling me it's garbage :guns: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Apr 10 2006, 03:25 PM~5215599
> *ouch now thats a buckle is that a dancer?
> *



Was he hopping or dancing?


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 04:08 AM~5211636
> *HERE.
> *


that kid needs a Brown Society CC t-shirt. he knows whats up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Apr 10 2006, 03:25 PM~5215599
> *ouch now thats a buckle is that a dancer?
> *


was a dancer...


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 04:18 AM~5211665
> *YEAH, BUT I DONT KNOW I MEAN EVERYONE I SEE OUT THERE IS USING STOCK SETUPS AND WANTING TO BATTLE OTHER FOOLS.
> 
> 1) NOT BORING OUT THE HEADS
> ...


then you do that! all i say is how can you or anybody on the sidelines sit there and talk shit? if you dont like it either leave or come back with YOUR OWN CAR and show them whats up. you talk like you know what your talking about when it comes to juice. get your car up and going and show us how its done scott.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 04:34 AM~5211718
> *SOMNEONE TOLD ME THAT BROWN SOCIETY DOESNT KNOW HOW TO BUILD DANCERS,
> 
> AND IT WAS SOMEONE FROM THE BAY AREA. MAYBE YOU GUYS SHOULD BATTLE THE BAY :biggrin:
> *


jajaja!!!!! you know you came up with that one lol...

but to the bay, LA, cali, and the rest of the states, bring what you got to the socios show. we'll show you how a dancer should REALLY be built. dont matter if your sponsored or what not, BRING IT!!! and it'll drive in and out of the pit. not this gutted shell or little 10 lb. MINI (sounds cute dont it?) truck.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ+Apr 10 2006, 04:25 PM~5215599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was dancing but the *hop* on that mf was nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:41 AM~5211740
> *Bro, I'm starting to think that's your way of trying to tell us what's going through your mind.:scrutinize:  It's like the bitches that go to the planned parenthood and say "I have a friend who got crabs, what should she do"  :uh:  :uh: Didn't you also tell me you knew of someone talking shit about us before, hmmmm.....I'm sure bay area dancers know the way to Consumnes River College, if they want some, they can make the drive, there, Yuba City holding it down, small town and all. There, I said it, happy?? :dunno: :uh:  I'm in it for the love and excitement of it. If the bay (or anyone else) comes and clowns us, you know what, oh fuckin well, there's plenty more tricks up my sleeve and the rest of the guys in the club, if we clown them, fuck it, we aren't gonna rest on our laurels, were still gonna make that bitch hit harder.
> *


i'll tell you what, IF we end up getting clowned, I PERSONALLY guarantee that we will come back harder next time to show them whats up. 

i bet my credit card on it


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:45 AM~5211751
> *Fuck, bad night for Will. I wonder what they pulled him over for?  :dunno:
> *


dont know....looks like he got rear ended though :dunno:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 03:51 PM~5215678
> *jajaja!!!!!  you know you came up with that one lol...
> 
> but to the bay, LA, cali, and the rest of the states, bring what you got to the socios show.  we'll show you how a dancer should REALLY be built.  dont matter if your sponsored or what not, BRING IT!!!  and it'll drive in and out of the pit.  not this gutted shell or little 10 lb.  MINI (sounds cute dont it?) truck.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Fuck, the Voodoo Nissan Pathfinder from BMH, Jerry Lamm, and the Gomez brothers are gonna show up now! :ugh:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 10 2006, 08:50 AM~5212109
> *VERY WELL SAID  ...WE'LL SEE HOW THINGS GO AT SOCIOS...WILL MY PRIMO MOCO BAG UP THE COMPETITION AGAIN WITH A TROPHY THIS YEAR OR WILL SOMEONE COME OUT AND SHUT HIM UP AND SHOW HIM WHATS UP???
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

its mine vic, i got a little something up my sleeve. dont even worry about it


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 03:54 PM~5215701
> *i'll tell you what, IF we end up getting clowned, I PERSONALLY guarantee that we will come back harder next time to show them whats up.
> 
> i bet my credit card on it
> *


:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: Pinche Leo the *plastic* baller! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 03:57 PM~5215722
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its mine vic, i got a little something up my sleeve.  dont even worry about it
> *


 :0 Getting the tanks filled with helium instead of air this time? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 04:07 PM~5215521
> *look out for Brown Society CC at the socios show    :biggrin:
> *


yeap ill be looking


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 10 2006, 12:41 PM~5212774
> *I hate to be the one to say this but I think Moco is going down this year. I am pretty sure he has it in the back of his mind about his frame. But you never know, there may not be any other dancers out and if that is the case, moco can hold his title at the socios show.  But I say, with all the motivation that we talk, someone has got to bring something out and if that is the case, well, we will see what BROWN SOCIETY has up their sleeve. All I am going to say is, we would like to see more dancers out. Anyone that can read this that has a dancer, bring it out and let us see what you got. We are not just talking to locals, we are talking to the whole world being on the internet. To us, it is a sport and we would like to see it become popular again. We do it for the excitement it gives to everyone else. If someone brings something out that can wow the world, then so be it. I am sure moco will not be dissapointed that he did not win. Instead, he will be excited that he was part of bringing the dance competitions back to life.
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i got a little something up my sleeve.

Brown Society CC, Yuba City, Califas


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 10 2006, 08:01 PM~5215485
> *I was talking all that shit about going and I missed it    :angry:  Looks like that blue Monte aint coming back at all.  Props for putting on the show though.  If I ever build a hopper I'll be out there with you guys.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 10 2006, 08:28 PM~5215627
> *Was he hopping or dancing?
> *


he did both, that car got up good... i think this was the cars first time actually getting down and hitting hard switches. from what i hear they just finished the install (i could be wrong though..?). kinda sucks though, they should be built to last longer than that if this is the case.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 08:56 PM~5215717
> *:0  :0  :0 Fuck, the Voodoo Nissan Pathfinder from BMH, Jerry Lamm, and the Gomez brothers are gonna show up now!  :ugh:
> *


lardo, come on, you know me... when it comes to things like this i only like the best for my shit. i might be cheap when it comes to buying a taco, but when it comes to lowriding and especially car dancing, i dont settle for nothing but #1. whatever they can do, WE can do better. i know you and the rest of the club have ideas waiting to be put to action... the time has come carnal, its on! bring out the sponsored cars, the sheeps and lambs, and the gomez brothers. the Valdes brothers and the rest of Brown Society CC is out to clown, we'll serve em all. all i got to say if reguardless of what goes on at the socios show (we are taking home the trophy though :biggrin: ), Brown Society CC out of Yuba City Califas has a little something for the car dancers out there. its the beginning of a northern cali clown session.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 09:00 PM~5215743
> *:0 Getting the tanks filled with helium instead of air this time?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


you'll see :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 04:35 PM~5215859
> *lardo, come on, you know me...  when it comes to things like this i only like the best for my shit.  i might be cheap when it comes to buying a taco, but when it comes to lowriding and especially car dancing, i dont settle for nothing but #1.  whatever they can do, WE can do better.  i know you and the rest of the club have ideas waiting to be put to action...  the time has come carnal, its on!  bring out the sponsored cars, the sheeps and lambs, and the gomez brothers.  the Valdes brothers and the rest of Brown Society CC is out to clown, we'll serve em all.  all i got to say if reguardless of what goes on at the socios show (we are taking home the trophy home though  :biggrin: ), Brown Society CC out of Yuba City Califas has a little something for the car dancers out there.  its the beginning of a northern cali clown session.
> *


Pinche Leo mamilas, you are quickly earning the "Yuba City's Mouthpiece" title! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

Well, I got some shit to work on around here... :biggrin: :biggrin: ..., so I'm gone, but I'll be back later to catch up on the LIL Socios show novela.  :cheesy:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 09:39 PM~5215875
> *Pinche Leo mamilas, you are quickly earning the "Yuba City's Mouthpiece" title!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin: 

im excited man!!!! :biggrin: 

i love competition, hopefully its out at the socios show. its what motivates me in times like these.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 04:41 PM~5215891
> *:biggrin:
> 
> im excited man!!!!  :biggrin:
> ...


Aver, Mr. Motivated, come over. Let's see how motivated you are.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)




----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 09:42 PM~5215893
> *Aver, Mr. Motivated, come over. Let's see how motivated you are.
> *


cant, its raining... :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Damn, you guys are hilarious.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

bring it.... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 08:45 PM~5215651
> *then you do that!  all i say is how can you or anybody on the sidelines sit there and talk shit?  if you dont like it either leave or come back with YOUR OWN CAR and show them whats up.  you talk like you know what your talking about when it comes to juice.  get your car up and going and show us how its done scott.
> *


YEA YOUR RIGHT. YOUR RIGHT. MAYBE I WENT A LITTLE TOO FAR. ESPECIALLY NOT HAVING A CAR UP AND GOING. OR EVEN HAVING ONE ON THE STREET.

SORRY GUYS. DIDNT MEAN TO COME ACROSS THE WRONG WAY. 

BUT WAIT WHEN I BRING MINE OUT. IT WILL BE DONE THE RIGHT WAY


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 11 2006, 12:33 PM~5216179
> *YEA YOUR RIGHT. YOUR RIGHT. MAYBE I WENT A LITTLE TOO FAR. ESPECIALLY NOT HAVING A CAR UP AND GOING. OR EVEN HAVING ONE ON THE STREET.
> 
> SORRY GUYS. DIDNT MEAN TO COME ACROSS THE WRONG WAY.
> ...


scott you rubbing people the wrong way again lol


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 04:21 PM~5215574
> *reguardless, whoever comes out to show what they have, they all get thumbs up  :thumbsup: .
> 
> because some people were talking too much smack, a fight almost broke out.  its all in good fun.  if they want to fight then thats something else.  whenever things get out of hand like that we should all step in to stop it.  its things like this that go on then the cops get called.  its things like this that give lowriders a bad name with the police...  :twak:
> *


NOBODYS TRYING TO START A FIGHT!!!!! :biggrin: I JUST WANT SOME PEOPLE STEP UP AN BRING THERE CARS OUT AN HIT THE SWITCH..........DONT TAKE IT TO HEART :uh: JUST COME OUT AN SHOW WHAT YOUVE GOT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 50chev_@Apr 11 2006, 01:23 PM~5216429
> *NOBODYS TRYING TO START A FIGHT!!!!! :biggrin: I JUST WANT SOME PEOPLE STEP UP AN BRING THERE CARS OUT AN HIT THE SWITCH..........DONT TAKE IT TO HEART  :uh: JUST COME OUT AN SHOW WHAT YOUVE GOT..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE THAT :thumbsup:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 04:51 PM~5215678
> *jajaja!!!!!  you know you came up with that one lol...
> 
> but to the bay, LA, cali, and the rest of the states, bring what you got to the socios show.  we'll show you how a dancer should REALLY be built.  dont matter if your sponsored or what not, BRING IT!!!  and it'll drive in and out of the pit.  not this gutted shell or little 10 lb.  MINI (sounds cute dont it?) truck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 10 2006, 04:56 PM~5215717
> *:0  :0  :0 Fuck, the Voodoo Nissan Pathfinder from BMH, Jerry Lamm, and the Gomez brothers are gonna show up now!  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 50chev (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 06:33 PM~5216179
> *YEA YOUR RIGHT. YOUR RIGHT. MAYBE I WENT A LITTLE TOO FAR. ESPECIALLY NOT HAVING A CAR UP AND GOING. OR EVEN HAVING ONE ON THE STREET.
> 
> SORRY GUYS. DIDNT MEAN TO COME ACROSS THE WRONG WAY.
> ...


FREAK'N SCOTTY.....


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 10 2006, 11:08 PM~5216320
> *scott you rubbing people the wrong way again lol
> *


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT. 


PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 10 2006, 05:33 PM~5216179
> *YEA YOUR RIGHT. YOUR RIGHT. MAYBE I WENT A LITTLE TOO FAR. ESPECIALLY NOT HAVING A CAR UP AND GOING. OR EVEN HAVING ONE ON THE STREET.
> 
> SORRY GUYS. DIDNT MEAN TO COME ACROSS THE WRONG WAY.
> ...


 Don't worry, Scotty, you're still my favorite Lincoln resident.! :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 07:29 PM~5216809
> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT  CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US  DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT.
> PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.
> *


I think it was just a little misunderstanding in a time of excitemnent.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 10 2006, 03:53 PM~5215697
> *It was dancing but the hop on that mf was nice. :biggrin:
> *


cool, any pics?


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 07:29 PM~5216809
> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT  CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US  DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT.
> PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.
> *


The worlds cutest switchgirl :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 07:29 PM~5216809
> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT  CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US  DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT.
> PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.
> *


The worlds cutest switchgirl :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

and shes only 2 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@Apr 10 2006, 09:18 PM~5217293
> *The worlds cutest switchgirl :biggrin:
> *


thats what i'm talking about i wouldn't go against her in the pit and get shamed. she's cute bro -----------hope to see her and my granddaughter go at it oneday. :biggrin:


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 09:34 PM~5217415
> *thats what i'm talking about i wouldn't go against her in the pit and get shamed. she's cute bro -----------hope to see her and my granddaughter go at it oneday. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie and one day they will :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@Apr 10 2006, 10:18 PM~5217293
> *The worlds cutest switchgirl :biggrin:
> *


hey bro havce you let gabby hit the switches yet????


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 11 2006, 02:29 PM~5216809
> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT  CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US  DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT.
> PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.
> *


THANKS FOR THE WORDS OF WISDOM


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

MORE PICTURE'S OF THE MONTE...


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

MORE PIC'S


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 10 2006, 11:29 PM~5217844
> *MORE PICTURE'S OF THE MONTE...
> *




good pictures camera man. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 10 2006, 08:08 PM~5216320
> *scott you rubbing people the wrong way again lol
> *


its what he does best :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 10 2006, 05:57 PM~5215722
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> its mine vic, i got a little something up my sleeve.  dont even worry about it
> *


PINCHE LEONI,SOMETIMES YOU CAN BE AN ASSHOLE, AND SOMETIMES EVEN A PRICK, BUT ITS NOT ALL BAD...SOMETIMES YOU DO THINGS TO GET PEOPLE UP AND GOING TO GET CRAZIER AND DO WHAT THEY WANT TO DO AND NOT LOOKING BACK AT IT OR THINKING IT TWICE  THAT MY LEONI I GIVE YOU PROPS FOR, ALL I GOTTA SAY LEONI FOR YOU AT SOCIOS IS... BAG'EM UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

dam...that monte seen better days! you guys must of beat the shit out of it!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 01:40 AM~5217114
> * Don't worry, Scotty, you're still my favorite Lincoln resident.!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 10 2006, 11:29 PM~5217844
> *MORE PICTURE'S OF THE MONTE...
> *



So what's the word with William, is he gonna get his shit together for Socios? :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Apr 10 2006, 09:59 PM~5217155
> *cool, any pics?
> *


No one got pics of it in the air. :angry: I knew I should have taken my video camera. I tried getting the small video that billy has to post but he has not sent it to me. :dunno:  
Billy, just email me the video. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

*wtf*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 09:29 PM~5216809
> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT  CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US  DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT.
> PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.
> *


It was over other BS Manual,I wasnt there,and Im glad cause I would have caught a case.
Its funny how Bitches get brave when they are in numbers or have some courage juice in their system.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

am i really seein it right a stock frame with 4 pumps and 10 batts?? is that supposed to be cool ???


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 11 2006, 07:14 AM~5218857
> *am i really seein it right a stock frame with 4 pumps and 10 batts??  is that supposed to be cool ???
> *


 :biggrin: It's cool if the car ain't yours! :cheesy:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 11 2006, 07:09 AM~5218837
> *It was over other BS Manual,I wasnt there,and Im glad cause I would have caught a case.
> Its funny how Bitches get brave when they are in numbers or have some courage juice in their system.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 09:35 AM~5218976
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FRIDAY I'LL SWING BY


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 11 2006, 07:37 AM~5218989
> *FRIDAY I'LL SWING BY
> *


OK, Tarzan! :ugh:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 09:46 AM~5219054
> *OK, Tarzan!  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 11 2006, 07:58 AM~5219170
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: I could have said you can swing from my nuts, see what I get for "trying" to be nice to you! :angry: :nono:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 10:00 AM~5219185
> *:uh:  :uh: I could have said you can swing from my nuts, see what I get for "trying" to be nice to you!  :angry:  :nono:
> *


I WAS HOPING YOU'D SAY ''OK'' AND THEN I WAS GONA REPLY ''MY COCK ACROSS YOUR FACE'' :biggrin: I SEE WE BOTH HAD THE SAME INTENTION :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Apr 11 2006, 08:38 AM~5219425
> *I WAS HOPING YOU'D SAY ''OK'' AND THEN I WAS GONA REPLY ''MY COCK ACROSS YOUR FACE'' :biggrin:  I SEE WE BOTH HAD THE SAME INTENTION :biggrin:
> *


Tan animalote y tan joto! Ya, buey, you gonna scare off the "guests" that can get on this forum. :biggrin:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 10:39 AM~5219437
> *Tan animalote y tan joto! Ya, buey, you gonna scare off the "guests" that can get on this forum.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: SAID THE KETTLE TO THE POT :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

my homie clint has an air dancer i will tell him bout the socios show HE MIGHT SHOWUP IN THE MAZDOG................  
http://www.thegamesover.com/videos/videos.htm


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 11 2006, 10:24 AM~5220056
> *my homie clint has an air dancer i will tell him bout the socios show HE MIGHT SHOWUP IN THE MAZDOG................
> http://www.thegamesover.com/videos/videos.htm
> *


Seen pictures of that thing, that thing is crazy, kinda like dancing a cardboard box. I'll help him *PUSH* it in the pit if he needs help.  :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> It was over other BS Manual,I wasnt there,and Im glad cause I would have caught a case.
> Its funny how Bitches get brave when they are in numbers or have some courage juice in their system.
> [/
> 
> quote its been like that for years people talk tough in numbers but when thier by themselves they say nothing.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 10:31 AM~5220095
> *Seen pictures of that thing, that thing is crazy, kinda like dancing a cardboard box. I'll help him PUSH it in the pit if he needs help.    :biggrin:
> *


Just seen the video, DAAAAYYYUUMMM!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 11:31 AM~5220095
> *Seen pictures of that thing, that thing is crazy, kinda like dancing a cardboard box. I'll help him PUSH it in the pit if he needs help.    :biggrin:
> *


no need to push that truck it drove into the pits at king of the streets last year :nono:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 11 2006, 10:24 AM~5220056
> *my homie clint has an air dancer i will tell him bout the socios show HE MIGHT SHOWUP IN THE MAZDOG................
> http://www.thegamesover.com/videos/videos.htm
> *


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 11 2006, 12:46 PM~5220183
> *no need to push that truck it drove into the pits at king of the streets last year :nono:
> *



ITS REGISTERED AND STREET LAGAL .................LOL will drive in and out


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

and dont forget the DALY DRIVER fully wrapped frame 

THE WEEKEND BLASTER ON 22"


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Apr 11 2006, 10:46 AM~5220183-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0     
Fuck it, the more the merrier, tell him to bring it out. Leo's gonna have to spend some *extra * time on that back yard boogie!  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 11 2006, 10:24 AM~5220056
> *my homie clint has an air dancer i will tell him bout the socios show HE MIGHT SHOWUP IN THE MAZDOG................
> http://www.thegamesover.com/videos/videos.htm
> *


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 01:22 PM~5220372
> *:0  :0  :0
> Fuck it, the more the merrier, tell him to bring it out.  Leo's gonna have to spend some extra  time on that back yard boogie!   :biggrin:
> *


i tried geting a hold on him but havent been able to ....... but if you want to see more off it check out the video from homies r us .......


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 11 2006, 12:02 PM~5220585
> *i tried geting a hold on him but havent been able to ....... but if you want to see more off it check out the video from homies r us .......
> *


I seen video of it from the KOS in RWC last year, crazy ass shit right there! :thumbsup: Air gets up, but it's choppy as fuck. Well, if he makes it out, I'm sure the crowd will appreciate it.


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 01:13 PM~5220670
> *I seen video of it from the KOS in RWC last year, crazy ass shit right there!  :thumbsup:  Air gets up, but it's choppy as fuck. Well, if he makes it out, I'm sure the crowd will appreciate it.
> *


didn't he break a ball joint at that show? :uh:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 11 2006, 09:49 PM~5218212
> *good pictures camera man. :biggrin:
> *


my wif took the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 12 2006, 12:39 AM~5218498
> *So what's the word with William, is he gonna get his shit together for Socios?  :dunno:
> *


he's talking about rebuilding that monte lol
but not really sure  :dunno:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 11 2006, 03:24 PM~5220056
> *my homie clint has an air dancer i will tell him bout the socios show HE MIGHT SHOWUP IN THE MAZDOG................
> http://www.thegamesover.com/videos/videos.htm
> *


air is cool and all but when you get that crazy with it, like BROWN said, its kinda choppy. its great for one hit wonders, but dancing is a different story. tell him to bring it out though. i'll be ready  .


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 11 2006, 06:30 PM~5222769
> *he's talking about rebuilding that monte lol
> but not really sure   :dunno:
> *


que onda mi BROWN SOCIETY FAMILIA :wave:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2006, 01:10 AM~5218603
> *No one got pics of it in the air. :angry: I knew I should have taken my video camera. I tried getting the small video that billy has to post but he has not sent it to me. :dunno:
> Billy, just email me the video. :biggrin:
> *


i got some video i just dont have the softeare to download. have to find it


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 11 2006, 05:28 PM~5222743
> *didn't he break a ball joint at that show? :uh:
> *


Don't know, but he sprouted a leak in that one video on the link.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 11 2006, 10:33 PM~5222806
> *que onda mi BROWN SOCIETY FAMILIA :wave:
> *


jaja..sup barry!


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 11 2006, 05:33 PM~5222806
> *que onda mi BROWN SOCIETY FAMILIA :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 06:34 PM~5222833
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


CHILLN AT MI SUGROS HOUSE


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 11 2006, 05:37 PM~5222858
> *CHILLN AT MI SUGROS HOUSE
> *


:Suegro's:


----------



## hotspot_65 (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 06:38 PM~5222880
> *:Suegro's:
> *


close enough :0


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 11 2006, 03:24 PM~5220056
> *my homie clint has an air dancer i will tell him bout the socios show HE MIGHT SHOWUP IN THE MAZDOG................
> http://www.thegamesover.com/videos/videos.htm
> *


another thing, let him know that the unofficial rules between me and him (and all other dancers...) is that we have to go at least 90 seconds NON STOP. no waiting for for valves/regulators to unfreeze, no waiting for tanks to fill up, no going back to your tanks to mess with your pressure, 90 seconds of non stop switch hitting with no choppy pauses in between. dance your shit till it either it breaks or time is up  . if you cant hang the whole 90 seconds, you loose. if you want to start the 90 seconds all over again because of technical difficulties, you can do so. again, this is friendly competition :cheesy: .

and lets let the croud decide there and then, who they think is the best dancer :biggrin: .


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotspot_65_@Apr 11 2006, 05:40 PM~5222897
> *close enough :0
> *


Yep :cheesy:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

seen the video of the mini again, nothing i cant handle this time around...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 11 2006, 05:41 PM~5222907
> *another thing, let him know that the unofficial rules between me and him (and all other dancers...) is that we have to go at least 90 seconds NON STOP.  no waiting for for valves/regulators to unfreeze, no waiting for tanks to fill up, no going back to your tanks to mess with your pressure, 90 seconds of non stop switch hitting with no choppy pauses in between.  dance your shit till it either it breaks or time is up   .  if you cant hang the whole 90 seconds, you loose.  if you want to start the 90 seconds all over again because of technical difficulties, you can do so.  again, this is friendly competition  :cheesy: .
> 
> and lets let the croud decide there and then, who they think is the best dancer  :biggrin: .
> *


I dunno about rules, that only works in the big shows when you have a panel of judges. That truck has a lot of "wow" factor and people seem to be mainly attracted to just that. Guess you're gonna have to do some extra wowing at the Socios show this year Leo, how about you pop all 4 bags, one by one, that'll wow them like that one bag did a couple years back. :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 11 2006, 06:58 PM~5223056
> *seen the video of the mini again, nothing i cant handle this time around......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




hope to see you there this time, we'll be there to get the action, i just hope more nor-cal hoppers will represent, last year was cool but it almost seem like noone expected nene to come up here and do damage. 2005 NENE KOS NOR-CAL CHAMP!
now who's gonna step up this year.


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Apr 11 2006, 06:54 PM~5223396
> *hope to see you there this time, we'll be there to get the action, i just hope more nor-cal hoppers will represent, last year was cool but it almost seem like noone expected nene to come up here and do damage. 2005 NENE KOS NOR-CAL CHAMP!now who's gonna step up this year.
> *


HA HA, that does sound kinda funny! :biggrin: I got 2 cars in mind that might do some damage if they make it to the KOS, we'll see.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

hey dumps i tried to send you the video like 4 or 5 times and it didnt work :dunno:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 11:31 AM~5220095
> *Seen pictures of that thing, that thing is crazy, kinda like dancing a cardboard box. I'll help him PUSH it in the pit if he needs help.    :biggrin:
> *


Hey, do you not remember me telling you that I saw that truck *driving* down the street when me and jenna were there? Yes this truck does have an engine, and does drive, and does make people run so with this truck at the show, socios will need to make sure they have the area roped off real good. I like the fence idea because it not only creates a barrier for people to not push into, but it will also hold anything back if something were to go flying. And with this show bringing out all the new competitors, I think the hop and dance competition will last a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 11 2006, 11:03 PM~5224280
> *hey dumps i tried to send you the video like 4 or 5 times and it didnt work :dunno:
> *


Are you trying to send it to my email address or are you trying to pm me with it? It will not work if you are trying to pm me with it. You need to attach it to an email and email it to me. I pmed you with my email address. If you are trying to email it then I don't know what's up.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 11 2006, 06:30 PM~5222769
> *he's talking about rebuilding that monte lol
> but not really sure   :dunno:
> *


I know where he can get an 87 *LS* if he wants it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 11 2006, 08:09 AM~5218837
> *It was over other BS Manual,I wasnt there,and Im glad cause I would have caught a case.
> Its funny how Bitches get brave when they are in numbers or have some courage juice in their system.
> *


Once again homie, thanks for calling me.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 11 2006, 11:56 PM~5224432
> *Are you trying to send it to my email address or are you trying to pm me with it? It will not work if you are trying to pm me with it. You need to attach it to an email and email it to me. I pmed you with my email address. If you are trying to email it then I don't know what's up.
> *


i was trying to send it to the email :dunno: it said file attatching then it just sat like that for like 20 mins :angry:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Apr 11 2006, 05:29 PM~5222749
> *my wif took the pics :thumbsup:
> *


tell her she did a great job. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Apr 11 2006, 07:34 PM~5222822
> *Don't know, but he sprouted a leak in that one video on the link.
> *



when he was hoppin the rear the tail gate came lose and open slamin back and forth and it hit the regulator for the tank and broke, that shit is pushing bout 500-700 psi :0 the air lines are like 2" thick


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 12 2006, 08:30 AM~5225701
> *when he was hoppin the rear the tail gate came lose and open slamin back and forth and it hit the regulator for the tank and broke, that shit is pushing bout 500-700 psi  :0 the air lines are like 2" thick
> *


Isn't he useing hydraulic line for his pressures?


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Apr 12 2006, 12:46 AM~5224598
> *i was trying to send it to the email  :dunno:  it said file attatching then it just sat like that for like 20 mins :angry:
> *


Do you have dsl, cable or dial up? If it is dial up then that is the reason it will not upload. The file is probably way too big for you to upload it.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2006, 09:32 AM~5225719
> *Isn't he useing hydraulic line for his pressures?
> *



i think so the black one with 22" is sponcerd by slam specialties and the new baggs are rated @ 1000 psi i think and they pushin bout 800


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 10 2006, 08:29 PM~5216809
> *I DON'T KNOW WHERE THE FIGHTING WAS GOING TO BE. BUT I HAD MY GRANDAUGHTER WITH ME AND OTHER PEOPLE HAD THIER KIDS WITH THEM TO AND THAT WOULD OF BEEN SOME BULLSHIT IF A FIGHT WOULD HAVE STARTED OVER SOME CAR DANCING. WHAT ARE WE TEACHING THE KIDS IN THE FUTURE TO LOOK FOR FIGHTS AT  CAR SHOWS OR GET TOGETHERS.THIS IS WHAT THE COPS WANT US  DO . SO THEY CAN PUT IN THE NEWS HOW LOWRIDERS ACT.
> PLEASE THINK OF THE KIDS.
> *


The one's who start SHIT are the one who do not have cars or the one's who are Jealous and it dosen't make sense people. These people act like kids and have kids of there own.


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2006, 08:35 AM~5225733
> *Do you have dsl, cable or dial up? If it is dial up then that is the reason it will not upload. The file is probably way too big for you to upload it.
> *


its dsl dial up,its gay and slow,bit in acouple of months where geting a faster internet conection :biggrin:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 12 2006, 05:58 PM~5224436
> *I know where he can get an 87 LS if he wants it. :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


I'LL ASK WILL NEXT HE CALLS ME HOW MUCH?


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Apr 11 2006, 10:52 PM~5224424
> *Hey, do you not remember me telling you that I saw that truck driving down the street when me and jenna were there? Yes this truck does have an engine, and does drive, and does make people run so with this truck at the show, socios will need to make sure they have the area roped off real good. I like the fence idea because it not only creates a barrier for people to not push into, but it will also hold anything back if something were to go flying. And with this show bringing out all the new competitors, I think the hop and dance competition will last a while.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I was corrected on that, that's crazy! I can imagine that thing hitting the rear like that at a red light to scare the little old lady in the car next to her. I looked into how much one of them trucks weighs stock and I found 2 places that said 1,300 lbs. Fuck, that's like me, cousin Vic and 2 other fat guys! :0 :0


----------

